# pH of 4.7 and low K



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I got my yard looking very nice (to my standards).
Got soil test back: summary is pH is 4.7, everything below optimum except for phosphorus which is just in the ok range (probably because i did 10-10-10 this year). Recommendation was lime, and to


```
apply 20 lbs of 5-10-10 or 
           10 lbs of 10-20-20 or
           25 lbs of 4-1-4 or 4-3-4
           (or the equivalent) per 1000 sq ft between mid-April and mid-May, 
           and again between mid-September and mid-October.

Follow the recommendations for maintenance fertilizers on the SUGGESTED FERTILIZER PRACTICES FOR LAWNS sheet and,
in addition apply 7 lbs of 0-0-60 (potash) or 15 lbs 0-0-22 (sul-po-mag) per 1000 sq ft in spring or fall.
```
so i need lots of K. What's the best way about supplementing K?
And I'm reading I should not put it down now (currently 10/29 in CT) because of increased risk of snow mold?


----------

